# Oversmoked leg of lamb



## Scott Mac (Apr 13, 2020)

Any suggestions?  I oversmoked a leg of lamb (got distracted and forgot to cut the smoke... it essentially smoked for just about the whole cooking time). 
I've harvested all the meat off the bone in thick slices,  and was wondering if there was any hope to salvage the meat. 
At this point,  I'm accepting of the fact that the lamb yumminess is beyond salvaging,  but any suggestions on what could be done to at least make it less smoky?
I smoked it to 140-145 initially,  so it's still pretty red/ pink.


----------



## PAS (Apr 13, 2020)

How many hours did you smoke it and and what kind of wood?  Others may have an answer.


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 13, 2020)

PAS said:


> How many hours did you smoke it and and what kind of wood?  Others may have an answer.


It was smoked for a little over 3 hours with apple juiced soaked apple chips.


----------



## kevin james (Apr 13, 2020)

Scott Mac said:


> It was smoked for a little over 3 hours with apple juiced soaked apple chips.



Don't soak your chips. I'll be the first to say I'm no expert, but I'm thinking that may have caused dirty smoke due to the chips smoldering, instead of full combustion, which can result in a bitter, nasty  "over smoked" flavor.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 13, 2020)

Never soak wood. That said, maybe let it rest and mellow for a few days in a zip-loc bag. It will mellow some, but if it’s acrid smoke, you are done and nothing will change that.


----------



## clifford3WP (Apr 13, 2020)

> Don't soak your chips. I'll be the first to say I'm no expert, but I'm thinking that may have caused dirty smoke due to the chips smoldering, instead of full combustion, which can result in a bitter, nasty "over smoked" flavor.



You're probably right, it's all about soaking of wood. Any way, I prefer something more light and healthy than that. I love looking for new recipes which I can use for making pre-workout meals ( you can  find more info  about some of them ), cause it's pretty important for me nowadays, because of this quarantine, you know.


----------



## Scott Mac (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been sitting since Saturday,  and it did seem to be a little better.   I just trimmed off all of the outer parts,  cubed the meat and sauteed it with some veggies and tomato paste.  Put it over some egg noodles,  and it was pretty decent.  
Not what I was going for,  but at least it wasn't a total waste of a leg.  An acceptable salvage,  lol. Better luck to me next time!
Thanks all!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 13, 2020)

I will 3rd the not soaking your wood. Can cause some butter smoke. That said how does your lamb taste? Is it bitter? One option would be to slice it up mice and thin, spice the hell out of it with gyro spices. Do some gyros then with tzatsiki. I used my left overs like that a few months ago.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok you got the part about not soaking.  Now, if you are wanting to get a light smoke while still allowing the meat flavor to shine through, I would smoke at 200º for just 1 hour, then remove and finish in the oven at 275º until IT of ~140º.  BTW: if it is boneless do not wrap it in foil when placing in the oven. The foil  increases the heat and in the end the moisture is drawn out leaving you with not so good eats.


----------

